# The Dungeon Delvers Guide



## EN Publishing (Aug 5, 2022)

This essential tome for creating, exploring, and running dungeons in your 5E or A5E game is coming to Kickstarter very soon! Click on the link below to be notified when we launch!

Notify me!

Dungeon Delver’s Guide is a comprehensive toolkit for running (and exploring!) dungeons. This essential 300-page sourcebook for use with 5E and Level Up: Advanced 5E contains everything you need to create compelling and deadly mazes and lairs, and new player options for adventurers who want to venture below and return to the surface alive. This mighty tome includes:


New character options, from ratling decomposer druids to doppelganger shadow stalker rogues.
New gear, spells, and mounts to prepare your adventurers against subterranean threats.
More than a hundred clever traps, tricks, and puzzles that challenge players instead of punishing them.
Terrifying new monsters which populate the darkest corners of the world.
How-to guides for building satisfying underground adventures
A dungeon-building system to build unique, thematic dungeons and lairs.
Premade dungeons for characters of any level, ready to drop into an existing campaign.
A guide to the haunted cities and midnight seas of Underland, the weird realm beneath the earth.


----------

